# Help stop pigeon from biting



## Ashleighz (Jul 31, 2013)

A couple months ago, Loki was terrified of hands but now he constantly bites. He comes up to me and does his little dance and continues to bite. He will rarely calms down and lets me pet him. I've tried not to react most of the time but he still does it. I attempted let him go outside during the days but seemed to stress him out, as a result he started molting so I stopped. He wouldn't leave patio and interact with his real family, who disowned him. He gets excited when he sees me and loves me to the point won't let me leave. However, the biting needs to stop. I think he is trying to mate with me. How do I stop this and when is he ready to be outside if it's not too late. I think he's about 6 moths old.


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

He is wanting you to go to the nest!! LOL Need him a mate.


----------



## Ashleighz (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol one of the reasons I want him to be able go outside. But he didn't handle it very well. Getting another pet isn't an option :/ anything I could do train him to stop.


----------



## Ashleighz (Jul 31, 2013)

Also wondering is wing slapping sometimes a playful thing?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I do not know what is going on for sure, but if you can find a taste deterrant, maybe that might help.


----------



## Ashleighz (Jul 31, 2013)

Does being talking when he behaves and quiet when bites work?


----------



## Ashleighz (Jul 31, 2013)

Is that something you can find at a pet store?


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think you will be able to find a solution for this. 
-Rubeena


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello the only one i have seen is Called Bitter Apple. The vets used to put it on cast for dogs. I have seen that the company makes ones for birds too: on the net.http://www.amazon.com/Bitter-Apple-Birds-4-oz/dp/B0002XKIUC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
Another thing, I thought that it was a good sign that the birds were not afraid of us by biting us. Maybe a glove that you can use to interact with him, then leave the glove near by so he can bite it or mate it as long as it wants. 
Or try calling him to your hand to feed so that he totally looses fear of you hands. 
I have never tried the detterent method but i hear there is also another brand which i have never seen. I hope you find your answer or time fixes things by itself.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeons have different personalities like us. Some are calm,some are skittish etc. And most pigeons donot like being petted especially in their cage/living box. Pigeons are territorial and like their privacy. When one puts hand in their place they call it territory breach and do what nature tells them to,by attacking the intruder.
Wing slapping and growling is a sign of fear,anger and agression.
Either you have to stop interacting with him using your hands or you have to with interact him more n more to tell that these hands are his providers. You have to present your hands in front of him to let him bite as much as he can until he looses interest. Your can wear gloves to protect your hands. For how much time can he bite?10-15-20 mins. Let him do that everytime he does that until he looses interest. Don't pull your hands back. + you have to make a strong relation with him telling him your hands are his providers by giving him feed twice daily in palm of your hand. Give him water in bowl all the time but pull out all his feed and feed him twice daily only in palm of your hand by putting him into your lap and petting him with your other hand. A pigeon eats about a tablespoon full of feed twice daily. Or you can weigh him and give 5% of his body weight in one go.

This aint a magic trick that will give instant results but over a couple of days/weeks this method will work. You need to be his friend as he don't have company of his kind or any other bird. Nobody wants to be alone,since your his owner he wants you to be his friend which I think you should become. He shows his lonliness and interest in you by calling you,dancing and getting excited by seeing you.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

It really would be nice if you could get him another pigeon companion/mate.....preferably of the opposite sex. Having a mate is such a STRONG part of being a pigeon. He may love you (e.g. your face) but consider your hands something else that needs to be attacked and driven away. You probably are not going to train him to stop this, as he is acting out his normal behaviors with other pigeons on your hands. I dont' know that bitter apple would deter a bird from attacking.


----------



## Ashleighz (Jul 31, 2013)

I found the solution. He still does bite but he's calmed down. He doesn't like loud "what" sounds. I think he was bored and mad because I wasn't spending enough time with him. After keeping him in my room with me all day, I would talk or sing if he behaved and would become silent the second he started biting. He will lay down on my lap and sleep now. Thank you guys though. (*^_^*)


----------



## Ashleighz (Jul 31, 2013)

In addition I gave him a toy to take out any agression on.


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

Im glad you were able to do something to help make him a better pet for you but do not be fooled. A pigeon cannot live its most fulfilling and natural life as the lone pet of a human. They have an incredibly strong instinct to reproduce and raise their young. They thrive on the company of their own kind. Being scared to go outside sounds pretty normal. Every bird will go through a phase of adjustment and stress of some degree when their environment is changing. Now that you've done such a good job raising him you might want to consider finding him a loft to live in with other pigeons if you cant get him a mate. It sounds like you love your bird a lot and take excellent care of him and for that I commend you.


----------

